# Cleaning off pallet adhesive??? (CCI Mist)



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

I did a search and didn't find anything on this...does anyone know the best way to clean CCI Mist Adhesive off a white coated wood platen? I tried some soap and water which seemed to work a little but boy it is taking some work!  There has got to be something that will take it off easily without ruining the platen surface.


----------



## redlinecol (Jul 13, 2011)

Use screen wash, & then coat the pallet with pallet tape...or application tape, which just peels off next time without the hassle of cleaning


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

redlinecol said:


> Use screen wash, & then coat the pallet with pallet tape...or application tape, which just peels off next time without the hassle of cleaning


Only chemicals I have for screens are haze remover & emulsion remover. I use simple green to clean screens...i will give sg a try today. Any particular pallet tape you recommend?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

I use medium tack application seems to work pallet tape is much more expensive


----------



## xcelr8hard (Jan 27, 2011)

I like to clean mine off after a decent size run. The pallets get pretty warm, (if you are using a flash) and the adhesive comes off easily with a razor blade scraper.
Butch


----------



## RSG (Dec 17, 2009)

mineral spirits/paint thinner.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

+1 for application tape, it's cheap and your platens stay like new with no cleaning.


----------



## RSG (Dec 17, 2009)

we actually use pallet tape. No mesh at all and no clean up. When we do use spray adhesives we do put down pallet protect.


----------



## spiderx1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Goof off from home depot.


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

Ribcage said:


> +1 for application tape, it's cheap and your platens stay like new with no cleaning.


Where and what do you buy? I generally only buy my supplies from Ryonet and theirs is $52-$65 for 100 yards...that does not sound cheap to me...


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Leadfoot said:


> Where and what do you buy? I generally only buy my supplies from Ryonet and theirs is $52-$65 for 100 yards...that does not sound cheap to me...


Application or transfer tape for vinyl. Your closest supplier I buy 18x100 us less than 40 and I do vinyl so I need it anyway. Pallet tape is more


----------



## Leadfoot (Sep 10, 2009)

spiderx1 said:


> Goof off from home depot.


Cool, need to get that for another home cleaning project so that might work.  Thanks.


----------



## Neon Bible (Mar 24, 2010)

spiderx1 said:


> Goof off from home depot.


Goof off is like water compared to farmers icky sticky unstuck. Although pallet mask and water based adhesive is the only way to go in my book.


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 15, 2007)

Been E Doo from Franmar, spray on palettes and rub off with paper towels. Cleans ink off screens really well too.


----------



## beanie357 (Mar 27, 2011)

Acetone. Cheap. Evaps quickie like.


----------



## Darkness Awakes (Mar 23, 2010)

i cover my platen with clear book contact and when it gets too sticky i just peel it off and start fresh... works a treat..


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

I use pallet tape and also thought it was expensive when I first ordered it. Its been about 1 year and still have quite a bit left. You don't need to replace the pallet tape after every job either. It's a great investment and keeps your pallets looking like new. We're also able to mark the pallet tape so we know how far in to pull the shirt or where to align it.


----------



## Gorillawhite (Sep 29, 2009)

sben763 said:


> Application or transfer tape for vinyl. Your closest supplier I buy 18x100 us less than 40 and I do vinyl so I need it anyway. Pallet tape is more



Just looked up application tape and noticed that its cheaper than pallet tape. If you don't mind me asking where do you purchase yours from and what color/model tape do you get? I see that they have blue(low tack), pink(standard tack), green(high tack). 

Thanks.


----------



## mariomed (Mar 6, 2010)

Any solvent cleaner will help you. You can use adhesive remover. I always use mineral spirits and it looks like new with very little effort.


----------



## inknthreads (Jul 31, 2009)

I've always used AR-40 from SilkScreeningSupplies.com.


----------



## Zenergy (Apr 14, 2011)

I use masking tape on my pallet - just put it down carefully and butt the edges. It lasts around 200 shirts before it needs replacing, maybe a little less if I have to flash a bunch.

For cleaning, just use a little ICC Spray/Wipe and the adhesive comes right off. Takes about 30 seconds to clean.


----------



## NJDARRYL (Oct 14, 2011)

Try R Tape pallet protect (4350) or 4050.


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

NJDARRYL said:


> Try R Tape pallet protect (4350) or 4050.


R tape 4050 with a slight amount of spray mist last me 500+ shirts usally at least 1000

I use a slight amount of spay to install tape after a total clean otherwise I just change tape in-between


----------



## ChipShank (May 6, 2007)

We've used standard vinyl mask to cover the pallets, just tear it off & replace it when it gets too fuzzy. We do a lot of signs/vinyl work, so we're always buying roll, but if you don't do any vinyl work, a 50yd roll will last you forever. Makes life so much easier.

As for cleaning the adhesive off of the pallets, we typically use Xylene, since it cuts through the adhesive quickly, evaporates quickly and doesn't leave any greasy residue. It's also fairly cheap and can be picked up at pretty much any hardware store.


----------



## drscotty14 (Mar 23, 2011)

sben763 said:


> I use medium tack application seems to work pallet tape is much more expensive


having issues with getting tape off platen. with the medium tack, is it a noticeable difference from normal pallet tape? like easier to get off? i want something that doesn't rip when taking off. i even warm it up first too.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

drscotty14 said:


> having issues with getting tape off platen. with the medium tack, is it a noticeable difference from normal pallet tape? like easier to get off? i want something that doesn't rip when taking off. i even warm it up first too.


I use medium tack application tape. It's way cheaper than pallet wrap and it comes off in one piece, every time, even after flashing.


----------

